# scallops?



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

*I am 42 now, but back in my late teen years, a buddy and I used to do really well scalloping the local grass beds here in the ICW of Santa Rosa county, but haven't even tried since that time. I would really like to take my sons out snorkeling and create some great memories for them of scalloping. Has anyone tried scalloping here locally in the last couple of years, and if so, was it productive? Looking forward to catching a couple gallons of the blue eyes. Thanks*


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Our local area is a closed area for Scallops.
_







Open scalloping areas on Florida’s Gulf coast extend from the west bank of the Mexico Beach Canal in Bay County to the Pasco-Hernando county line near Aripeka. It is illegal to possess bay scallops while you’re in or on state waters outside the open harvest areas, or to land bay scallops outside the open areas.
_
_There is a daily limit of 2 gallons of whole bay scallops in the shell or 1 pint of bay scallop meat per person. In addition, no more than 10 gallons of whole bay scallops in the shell or one-half gallon of bay scallop meat may be possessed aboard any vessel at any time. You are allowed to harvest bay scallops only by hand or with a landing or dip net. Bay scallops may not be harvested for commercial purposes.
_


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

*So we are a totally closed area for scalloping at all times?*


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

circlehook69 said:


> *So we are a totally closed area for scalloping at all times?*


Correct just like the regulations state. It has been like that for many years.:thumbup:


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

*Thanks for the info...and potential fines. lol Guess it will be a road trip. Tight lines and safe seas.*


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

circlehook69 said:


> *Thanks for the info...and potential fines. lol Guess it will be a road trip. Tight lines and safe seas.*


Double check the regs before you go, too, because scallop season in legal areas is closed for another week or so.


----------



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

If you have never been the is a webinar offered by SeaGrant http://www.flseagrant.org/ tomorrow June 30. You can sign up for it at this link. I haven't taken it so I don't know the content. Can't hurt though.


----------

